# Smaller frame for track stands/tricks?



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

What are the individual experiences in the fixed gear world as far as doing track-stands/tricks specifically as a function of frame size. I know the 'experts' would say it doesn't matter. But i heard people say, smaller frames are better (i.e. better control).


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

izzyfly said:


> What are the individual experiences in the fixed gear world as far as doing track-stands/tricks specifically as a function of frame size. I know the 'experts' would say it doesn't matter. But i heard people say, smaller frames are better (i.e. better control).


smaller frames will have a bit steeper angles (faster steering), and a higher standover (more crotch clearance)

on the other hand, they'll have more toe overlap (front wheel/toe hitting one another), and if you're swerving around like a goon, chances of hitting your feet on the front wheel are greater (at low speeds).

it really doesn't make that big a difference at all. too big or too small a frame will really limit you one way or another, better to just get a traditionally-fitted frame.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I sit in my saddle while trackstanding so frame size makes no diff. Even standing up it makes no diff. If it's your frame size it should make absolutely no diff, even if it's a size too big or small....no diff.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you both for the feedback! Just curious, what gear ratios are you running? (I've been running an 79.4 gear inch 50 crank, 17 cog) and running into some challenges getting my trackstand up and running, maybe too high?


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

As an over-aged BMX rat who dabbled in flatland freestyle back in the day, I think a smaller frame generally makes tricks easier, as do smaller wheels, if that's an option. 

As for gearing, I don't think it affects trackstanding, but a lower gear makes skidding easier. Pratice your trackstands on a slight incline and it comes a lot easier, IMO.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

BianchiJoe said:


> As an over-aged BMX rat who dabbled in flatland freestyle back in the day, I think a smaller frame generally makes tricks easier, as do smaller wheels, if that's an option.
> 
> As for gearing, I don't think it affects trackstanding, but a lower gear makes skidding easier. Pratice your trackstands on a slight incline and it comes a lot easier, IMO.




^^^this... compare modified vs. stock trials bikes
gearing doesn't mean squat if you're not moving


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> ^^^this... compare modified vs. stock trials bikes
> gearing doesn't mean squat if you're not moving


thanks, i thought that part of trackstanding (based on my reading and actual attempts) is that you'll need to be *moving* forward and backward to stabilize the bike, ..and with almost 80 gear inches on my fixie, I seem to be more prone to move further forward or backward with small pedal movements vs smaller incremental movements for the same pedal movement for a lesser geared fixed), making it 'harder' to trackstand on say an 80 vs a 66 noh ?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

izzyfly said:


> thanks, i thought that part of trackstanding (based on my reading and actual attempts) is that you'll need to be *moving* forward and backward to stabilize the bike, ..and with almost 80 gear inches on my fixie, I seem to be more prone to move further forward or backward with small pedal movements vs smaller incremental movements for the same pedal movement for a lesser geared fixed), making it 'harder' to trackstand on say an 80 vs a 66 noh ?




if you're good, you don't move at all... even w/ a fw bike


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> if you're good, you don't move at all... even w/ a fw bike


gotcha, thanks!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is the first time that Ive ever heard of frame size having any impact on being able to do a track stand. I say that if you can do a track stand on a bike then you can do it regardless of frame size.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

waldo425 said:


> This is the first time that Ive ever heard of frame size having any impact on being able to do a track stand.


I don't think anyone said that it did. I said that smaller frames are better for tricks. I don't consider a track stand to be a trick.


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

izzyfly said:


> thanks, i thought that part of trackstanding (based on my reading and actual attempts) is that you'll need to be *moving* forward and backward to stabilize the bike, ..and with almost 80 gear inches on my fixie, I seem to be more prone to move further forward or backward with small pedal movements vs smaller incremental movements for the same pedal movement for a lesser geared fixed), making it 'harder' to trackstand on say an 80 vs a 66 noh ?


80 G.I. is definitely more difficult than 60-70 as you stated, more bike movement for pedal movement, so less control. Also on slopes or any road with a high crown, it gets tiring to pedal against it to stay in one place. I found it easier to trackstand off the saddle with a fixed gear but do it sitting with a fw.

Here's my list of of some bike characteristics I think make it easier to trackstand.

1. Fatter tires - lower pressures
2. Greater fork rake
3. Straight bar vs drop (easier access to brake levers for control).
4. FW over fixed.
(In strictly control of a trackstand, fixed is actually better, since you can peddle back, but I find that with FW, I can pick the smoothest or best spot at a intersection and FW back to my favorite crank position.)

I've tried to trackstand everything from folding bikes, coaster brakes, mtb, etc. It's a lot of fun to experiment.

gk


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

BianchiJoe said:


> I don't think anyone said that it did. I said that smaller frames are better for tricks. I don't consider a track stand to be a trick.


Sorry if I misunderstood the original post but that is how I read it.



izzyfly said:


> What are the individual experiences in the fixed gear world as far as doing *track-stands/tricks* specifically as a function of frame size.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

izzyfly said:


> What are the individual experiences in the fixed gear world as far as doing track-stands/tricks specifically as a function of frame size. I know the 'experts' would say it doesn't matter. But i heard people say, smaller frames are better (i.e. better control).


read somewhere that really low gearing (like 1/1 ratio or 27 GI) makes tricks much easier and that circus bikes are geared that way....want to build a bike like that from my scrap heap and check it out, can track stand fairly well but can't seem to get the hang of riding backwards on my 73 GI fixie...anyway AFAIK low gearing is a much bigger help in trick riding than a small frame


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

glenk said:


> 80 G.I. is definitely more difficult than 60-70 as you stated, more bike movement for pedal movement, so less control. Also on slopes or any road with a high crown, it gets tiring to pedal against it to stay in one place. I found it easier to trackstand off the saddle with a fixed gear but do it sitting with a fw.
> 
> Here's my list of of some bike characteristics I think make it easier to trackstand.
> 
> ...


Hey glenk, thanks for the tips..i did notice fixed gear riders (youtube, street) and they seem to be riding a smaller frame than normally would (i.e. on a roadbike).


----------

